# Pictures of my mini donkey, Sparky



## gibsongrrl (Apr 27, 2008)

Thought I'd share some photos of my miniature donkey, Sparky. He is four years old.


























Thanks for letting me share!





-Kristie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 27, 2008)

Awwww , what a cute fellow he is.



Thanks for sharing his pics. This forum LOVES pictures..





Corinne


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like a real character!

Love the pics!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Apr 27, 2008)

He is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE





I just love the first picture. What a character.

Thanks for the cute pictures


----------



## Chico (Apr 27, 2008)

What a cute name and darling boy.

chico


----------



## gibsongrrl (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice comments!





-Kristie


----------



## Emily's mom (Apr 28, 2008)

What a handsome fella!! I love the pictures, especially the first one!!

It is so hard to catch the funny faces


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 28, 2008)

my favorite is the second where the little imp is trying to get the chain off the gate. notice the piece of grass sticking out of his mouth in the third, adds a comic touch to his serious face. he is so cute!!!


----------



## GlacierRidge (Apr 29, 2008)

He's REALLY cute!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Apr 30, 2008)

Sparky is TOO CUTE!!!



His name fits him perfectly. He's very photogenic, and you also have a knack for capturing those great "donkey faces" - love all of the pics!! We need to see Sparky more often


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 23, 2008)

He is just adorable!! Thanks for sharing his funny mug!!!


----------



## ~Karen~ (May 28, 2008)

What a cutie! He seems to be quite the character, eh?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 28, 2008)

Wow! Great photos! What a cute guy.

Are their teeth always so clean? My little horses' teeth don't look anything like that!

ps Did he get the gate open?


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 3, 2008)

Awww!! I don't know which I like better, the 1st or 2nd photo!!!

Jessi


----------

